# 7/1/08



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Me and a buddy went last night for about 4 hrs , got a few , crabs are everywhere. We also seen a few smaller ones we let go. Could have been better. Still had a good time.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice :bowdown :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that at all! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking good.



But I sure wouldn't lay them on the gate of my truck. HeHe







I'm getting the Bug again, but I'm going to rework my boat. Thinking of building a generator box too.



These people are crazy as to the price of this box. They only want $800 for the box + $100 to ship it. HaHa





I think I'll build it out of some lightweight plywood [1/4in] and glass it. Then add some insulation / sound deadener. Thinking about Dynamat .

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&key...research7164-20&index=automotive&link_code=qs



That alum could become a resonator without some sound deadener.



I have actually thought about doing this for a few years, but wondered if the motor may get to hot? I guess not after seeing this.







.



http://www.hayesequipment.com/hayes_products.htm






















































































While these generators are the quitest you can get [58db @ 21ft] I want it quieter. Even thinking of adding a Super Trap muffler to it. The clamp on one is what I would use, but I'm wondering if it would kill the motors power with adding it after the stock muffler and just clamping it to the exhaust pipe?





http://www.jackssmallengines.com/strapmain.cfm


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

That is just my work truck . The box looks good , but for that price I would have to hear the noise. I would check with Blue Coral ,they might could build you one cheaper.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa That was what I posted about their price being ridicules.



If you look close at you will see it's just pop riveted together. So some material and a sheet metal sheer and break would make the pieces.



Still it would ring like a big drum without some sound deadening.



I could build one easy with wood and glass. Wood is a better sound deadener. Yet I would add more.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice looking mess of fish. Did you happen to wiegh the biggest ones? A couple of them look pretty respectable.


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry ,didnt think to weigh any of them


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice catch. Do you boil the crabs right away or can you freeze them and boil them later?


----------

